# Быть ли операции?



## МаринаМС (21 Июл 2020)

Добрый день!
Прошу совета) Уже несколько лет у меня периодически болит поясница, врачи поставили диагноз «остеохондроз» и два года подряд купировали приступы различными препаратами. В этом году все повторилось опять и я сама решила сделать МРТ. Тут то я и узнала, что у меня грыжа межпозвоночного диска L5-S1. На консультации лечащий врач (невролог) мне назначил лечение: эторикоксиб, баклосан, нейромультивит и если все это не поможет, то габапентин. И отправил домой до следующего приступа т.е. через год, с фразой «ничего у тебя страшного нет, двигательная активность в норме, так что можешь быть спокойна». Но при этом направление к нейрохирургу все же мне дали). В свою очередь, нейрохирург мне сказал, чтоб я ложилась на операцию....
и тут встаёт вопрос - кому из врачей верить? Как поступить? Помогите советом пожалуйста.
Снимки и описание МРТ прикреплены.


----------



## La murr (21 Июл 2020)

@МаринаМС, Марина, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Июл 2020)

Сейчас-то что беспокоит кроме самого наличия грыжи МПД?


----------



## МаринаМС (22 Июл 2020)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Сейчас-то что беспокоит кроме самого наличия грыжи МПД?


У меня сильные боли в пояснице и правой ноге.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (25 Июл 2020)

С учетом клиники и течения заболевания, данных МРТ, незначительного эффекта от проведённого консервативного лечения, могу лишь согласиться с мнением нейрохирурга. Микродискэктомия позволит быстро избавиться от боли и вернуть достойное качество жизни.


----------

